# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  خصومات على البومات اطفال

## النبأ

خصومات هائلة يقدمها ستديو حواء بالقطيف على البومات الاطفال بجميع مقاساتة a4 + a5 + a6  الالبوم يحوي 80 صفحة 
 *سارعي سيدتي بحجز نسختك قبل نفاد الكمية* 

*ستديو حواء بالقطيف - شارع القدس - ت : 8523092 -8512334*
_ الدوام لدى الأستديو_ 
الفترة الصباحية :  يوميا ماعدا الخميس والجمعة من الساعة الثامنة حتى الحادية عشر صباحا .
الفترة المسائية :  يوميا من الساعة الرابعة حتى الساعة العاشرة والنصف مساء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

:joyous:

----------

